# Chain grinding angles



## Ashful (Nov 6, 2012)

Using a bench mounted chain grinder, I've always done my best to follow the grind angles for any given chain, but it's always been a challenge.  Both Oregon and Stihl have conflicting information out there, particularly when it comes to the vise angle (0 vs. 10 degrees) on some of their most popular chains.

It seems a lot of folks sharpen their 33RS and 33RSC's to 60/30/10 degrees, and I'm wondering if maybe I'd just be better off sharpening all of my 3/8" x 0.050" chains to that set of angles, regardless of brand or profile.  Thoughts?


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 7, 2012)

I usually stick to the OEM spec'd angles for the chain.  But I've been hand-filing for the last few years so vise angle is a crap-shoot really.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 7, 2012)

Vise angle is 30* for the chain I run.  Stihl RS32 I think.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 7, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Vise angle is 30* for the chain I run.  Stihl RS32 I think.



You're talking top plate angle, which i also keep at 30, not vise angle.  I've never seen a vise that tilts beyond 15 degrees.  

That said, I've seen literature putting Stihl 33RS at both 25 and 30 degrees.  I use 30.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 7, 2012)

My grinder doesn't adjust like that, the vise just spins to around 40* side to side.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/products/accessories/BenchMountMiniGrinder.htm


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 7, 2012)

What grinder do you have Nate?


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 7, 2012)

nate379 said:


> My grinder doesn't adjust like that, the vise just spins to around 40* side to side.


http://www.oregonproducts.com/pdfs/GrindingAngles.pdf
You sure? Check out the diagram for Dimesion B.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 7, 2012)

Joful said:


> Using a bench mounted chain grinder, I've always done my best to follow the grind angles for any given chain, but it's always been a challenge. Both Oregon and Stihl have conflicting information out there, particularly when it comes to the vise angle (0 vs. 10 degrees) on some of their most popular chains.
> 
> It seems a lot of folks sharpen their 33RS and 33RSC's to 60/30/10 degrees, and I'm wondering if maybe I'd just be better off sharpening all of my 3/8" x 0.050" chains to that set of angles, regardless of brand or profile. Thoughts?


 http://www.oregonproducts.com/pdfs/GrindingAngles.pdf
For my chains I use for bucking, A = 30, B=0, C=60.

Zap


----------



## nate379 (Nov 7, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> http://www.oregonproducts.com/pdfs/GrindingAngles.pdf
> You sure? Check out the diagram for Dimesion B.


Only thing adjustable is "a" if you are looking at the chart.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2012)

I set all 3/8 chain to 60/30/0.....Little rooster tail action in a red oak! (Thats a safty cain to)


----------



## Ashful (Nov 7, 2012)

Nate's grinder aside, what's the accepted grind for the 33RSC-3?  I've seen published top plate angles of both 25 and 30, and vise angles of both 0 and 10 degrees.

My thinking, since I like these 33RSC-3's so much, was just grind everything to that spec.  Not that an Oregon chain ground to the 33RSC-3 spec will perform the same, but just that I'll eventually work my way thru them and replace all with 33RSC-3's.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2012)

Joful said:


> Nate's grinder aside, what's the accepted grind for the 33RSC-3? I've seen published top plate angles of both 25 and 30, and vise angles of both 0 and 10 degrees.
> 
> My thinking, since I like these 33RSC-3's so much, was just grind everything to that spec. Not that an Oregon chain ground to the 33RSC-3 spec will perform the same, but just that I'll eventually work my way thru them and replace all with 33RSC-3's.


 

I threw out the charts long ago. Micro chains I do 60/20/0-milling chains 60/10/0 everthing else 60/30/0...I can even show you a video of noddles off a shag bark hickory milling!


----------



## Ashful (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool.  If that works for you, smokinj, I'm inclined to do the same.  Big question... what are the pros/cons of the 10 degree vise angle vs. straight up?  It seems even the manufacturers keep going back and forth on that.

Thanks!


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 7, 2012)

Joful said:


> Cool. If that works for you, smokinj, I'm inclined to do the same. Big question... what are the pros/cons of the 10 degree vise angle vs. straight up? It seems even the manufacturers keep going back and forth on that.
> 
> Thanks!


 It gives you a knife like edge.

zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 7, 2012)

Joful said:


> Cool. If that works for you, smokinj, I'm inclined to do the same. Big question... what are the pros/cons of the 10 degree vise angle vs. straight up? It seems even the manufacturers keep going back and forth on that.
> 
> Thanks!


 I had saved this, it's from Oregon regarding the same question, I only use it for my milling chains.

The engineers suggest you do include the 10 degree tilt angle on your chain, this angle puts a “knife” edge on the cutter which helps with out of box sharpness and also to get rid of the debris that gathers in the cutter 

zap


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2012)

Joful said:


> Cool. If that works for you, smokinj, I'm inclined to do the same. Big question... what are the pros/cons of the 10 degree vise angle vs. straight up? It seems even the manufacturers keep going back and forth on that.
> 
> Thanks!


 
I cant tell any diffrance and kinda makes me think why in the heck to they go back and forth on this. If I can throw noodles in a shagbark hickory that set for a year I am good with it. 

Watch the last couple seconds that wood was like a rock.


----------



## amateur cutter (Nov 7, 2012)

60/30/0 here as well. 25 on the top plate angle on 3/8 picco or lo pro chain. A C


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 8, 2012)

Stihl 33RSC or RSF all get 30 degree top plate angle. Nothing else is adjustable on my grinder except for depth of cut so that I don't cut the straps.


----------

